# Black Rapid Backpack Strap



## mnclayshooter (Sep 25, 2014)

I just got back from two hiking adventures... of course the "gear" went with. The first was a week of hiking in Rocky Mountain National Park, and the second was a long weekend of hiking along Minnesota's North Shore of Lake Superior along the Superior Hiking Trail and some of it's spur trails which lead to waterfalls etc. 

I used my BR sport strap exclusively on both trips. 

I just saw this --> http://www.blackrapid.com/products/backpack-strap <--
advertised on BR's website and am wondering if anyone has seen it in person or possibly used one? I think they're very new (released 9/15/14???) so I understand if nobody has seen one, but hoping someone has seen one at a trade show or possibly had a chance to preview one etc. Anyone??? anyone?? 

It seems like if it works the way it shows, it would be ideal for my type of adventuring! It would allow some great flexibility for carrying either a DSLR backpack or for my use - probably a hydration/food/camping pack while still allowing all of the flexibility of a sling strap.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Sep 25, 2014)

I can relate. I am always on the lookout for a better way to carry a decent DSLR while hiking.

The BR strap thing you link to seems to me to allow too much swinging. When I hike, I try to minimize that and keep things closer to me. I walk around with a smaller daypack quite often and having a regular strap like the BR strap under the daypack straps is not a problem at all. (But that is totally different than more serious heavy expedition pack hiking.)

IMHO, this new BR strap attached to the daypack straps product is sort of an answer to a problem that doesn't exist. (At least not for me.) But everyone is different.


----------



## dcm (Sep 25, 2014)

My BR straps didn't work well with a backpack so I had already picked up the SunSniper back pack strap, http://www.sun-sniper.com/en/the-back-pack-strap-495.html. It is pretty robust with metal caribiners, a "shock absorber", and metal cable to deter theft. BR's strap is a simpler version which would probably be fine on the trail depending on pack and hiking style. Too bad they didn't release it sooner.

I use a strap mostly for safety and convenience on the trail when I stop to shoot. I don't like the camera bouncing around or interfering with my trekking poles so I'm now using the Peak Design Capture Pro to anchor the camera to my strap when I'm not shooting and the Peak Design leash as my safety/convenience strap. Or I set the camer in the pack to get it out of the way when the hiking gets a bit more involved.


----------



## NancyP (Sep 25, 2014)

Cotton Carrier vest (backpack compatible) - I love this item. CC also has a backpack strap attachment that allows you to mount the camera to the backpack strap, but I would think that is more for compacts. The vest allows me to carry a DSLR with 180mm f/3.5L or 400 f/5.6L mounted, its weight near my center of gravity, the camera not flopping around, both of my hands free for hiking poles, scrambling, etc. Now G-d forbid I should trip and fall on my chest - but there are risks with any highly accessible carrying system.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Sep 25, 2014)

NancyP said:


> Cotton Carrier vest (backpack compatible) - I love this item. CC also has a backpack strap attachment that allows you to mount the camera to the backpack strap, but I would think that is more for compacts. The vest allows me to carry a DSLR with 180mm f/3.5L or 400 f/5.6L mounted, its weight near my center of gravity, the camera not flopping around, both of my hands free for hiking poles, scrambling, etc. Now G-d forbid I should trip and fall on my chest - but there are risks with any highly accessible carrying system.



Yeah, I prefer the CC system with the weight near my chest. And I have a CC vest but it's a bit 'overkill' for me, having all that extra vest/gear/weight to keep up with. And I don't totally love the 90 degree rotation required to put the camera on and off. If I plan to carry a large/heavy body and lens, the CC system is great. But since I try to carry something smaller and lighter like the SL1, I rigged up my own custom super magnet harness off the back pack straps with built in strain relief that didn't weigh as much and was somewhat simpler. I even use the same super magnet idea for hanging/attaching my trekking poles to my pack.


----------



## lion rock (Sep 26, 2014)

I, too, have the SunSniper strap, bought it so I could hang my camera from my camera bag, and feel secure because of the steel cables inside the strap.
I really didn't like it too much at all. If I need to get gear out of my bag, I need to unhook the SunSniper from the bag. Just not convenient whatsoever. And the camera has to be put somewhere.
The strap is definitely very well made, strong and secure. I also love the ball bearing connector of the SunSniper design to the camera body, best design. I bought one such connector just to put on the Black Rapid strap, so that no amount of twisting could loosen the 1/4 inch screw connected to the camera.


----------



## pwp (Sep 26, 2014)

I know at times I sound like a Peak Design shareholder which I'm not, but I am an unashamed advocate.
https://peakdesign.com/

Having tried just about everything in all sorts of work, travel, hiking scenarios, Peak Design has pushed aside not just the body-busting original neck-straps, but Spider-Pro system, Carry-Speed (murdered by the enthusiastically litigious Black Rapid) and Black Rapid themselves. Their products lend themselves to the precision and demands of extreme sports all the way to the corporate boardroom. 

-pw


----------



## kirkcha (Sep 26, 2014)

pwp said:


> I know at times I sound like a Peak Design shareholder which I'm not, but I am an unashamed advocate.
> https://peakdesign.com/



I have also been using the Peak Capture Pro on a backpack for hiking for a few months. Really like how stable the camera is while scrambling up and down hills, even with a 70-300 L on it.

https://peakdesign.com/store/image/cache/data/Capture%20v2/capturepro-480x480.jpg


----------



## Lloyd (Sep 26, 2014)

I use this with my 60D with a small lens. http://optechusa.com/reporter-backpack.html It is a cheap light weight option. I wouldn't want a big camera and lens bouncing around my neck, but for a smaller rig it works fine. For the bigger stuff I replaced my backpack belt for a think tank belt and holsters.


----------



## transpo1 (Sep 26, 2014)

It's a cool idea but I wouldn't buy this for the reason that I like to keep my BlackRapid RS-7 separate and put it on *underneath* my F-Stop Guru backpack. That way, I can still take my backpack off and keep the BR strap w/5DIII securely on my body while taking out a new lens. 

If I had to take the camera off before removing the backpack, it would defeat the purpose and be awkward. My two cents


----------



## Lloyd (Sep 26, 2014)

transpo1 said:


> If I had to take the camera off before removing the backpack, it would defeat the purpose and be awkward. My two cents



Fair point, but there are trade offs for each option.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Sep 26, 2014)

pwp said:


> I know at times I sound like a Peak Design shareholder which I'm not, but I am an unashamed advocate.
> https://peakdesign.com/
> 
> Having tried just about everything in all sorts of work, travel, hiking scenarios, Peak Design has pushed aside not just the body-busting original neck-straps, but Spider-Pro system, Carry-Speed (murdered by the enthusiastically litigious Black Rapid) and Black Rapid themselves. Their products lend themselves to the precision and demands of extreme sports all the way to the corporate boardroom.
> ...




Thanks for the pointer here! We crossed paths with a guy climbing the same waterfall that we were on and he had his cameras strapped to his pack straps. I wasn't sure who's product it was and I was too tired to stop and ask the guy. This is exactly what he had.... https://peakdesign.com/store/?c=bundles Looked to me like he had his hands free, cameras quickly accessible and close to his body... I find myself constantly holding the camera even on the BR strap. Doesn't leave me a lot of latitude for trekking poles. 

Thanks for the pointer! 

Hmmm... now this has me thinking...


----------



## Steve (Sep 26, 2014)

NancyP said:


> Cotton Carrier vest (backpack compatible) - I love this item.



That looks super dorky but I gotta say, I would have loved something like this on a recent backpacking trip. It was a really uncomfortable slog carrying my gear up and down a mountain with a full sized pack, trying to keep the camera from swinging all over the place. I somehow ground out a spot on the top plate of my camera where it must have been rubbing on something the whole way down. You think it could hold a 1D + 300 2.8?


----------



## mnclayshooter (Nov 13, 2014)

Sorry for digging up an old thread... but I'm now getting around to pulling the trigger and getting a couple of the Peak Design CapturePRO's for my backpack. 

Those of you who use them, do you use a safety tether as well? Any recommendations? 

I was just going to order the Peak Design wrist strap along with it and use it on the camera body with the loop going around my backpack strap as a safety feature I figured I could manipulate it enough that it would have enough slack to get up to my face right where I want it still but also because of the quick-release on the strap, I could get it off and lower down to the ground etc if desired for different shooting angles. 

Thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## dcm (Nov 13, 2014)

mnclayshooter said:


> Sorry for digging up an old thread... but I'm now getting around to pulling the trigger and getting a couple of the Peak Design CapturePRO's for my backpack.
> 
> Those of you who use them, do you use a safety tether as well? Any recommendations?
> 
> ...



I use the Capture Pro on my pack strap (18L, 30L, 45L) for an EOS M and it works well. I found the wrist strap didn't really work for me, except as a wrist strap. I found the leash strap to be more flexible as a neck strap / safety strap. I usually use it like a normal neck strap, but looped through the carry handle at the top of my pack to take any load off my neck. This helps when I need my hands for a minute and don't want to set the camera down or park it in the Capture Pro. I park it whenever I begin moving again. The leash strap can be lengthened or easily removed, same as the wrist strap (but you have 2 connections). The leash can also be used with a single camera connection with a large adjustable loop (a big wrist strap), I just haven't tried that configuration yet.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Nov 14, 2014)

dcm said:


> mnclayshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for digging up an old thread... but I'm now getting around to pulling the trigger and getting a couple of the Peak Design CapturePRO's for my backpack.
> ...



Here's the setup I'm likely going to go with:

6D with either 24-105 or my 17-35Tamron or my 14mm Rokinon on mounted on the right strap (I'm right handed) and have the arca plate on the 100-400's tripod collar with body cap etc on the left strap. (not sure about this one yet... might carry the lens inside the pack... it is kinda big, after all.... I just want to have relatively fast access to it. 

Right now, my method is to have the 100-400 mounted and hanging on the end of my BR sling and have my wide or ultrawide in my pocket. I find myself using my right hand to take the weight off of the strap and because of my own insecurity about dropping it or tripping/falling etc or having it swinging around and banging into things, including my hip/thigh. This not only takes one hand out of operation for stability purposes but also makes walking awkward and more fatigue-inducing over longer distances. I also rationalized that I'm far more likely to want to shoot a faster-moving subject with the 100-400 (bird, deer, marmot, squirrel etc etc) and the wide angle is more likely going to be for a still-subject (a vista/landscape or a group photo etc), therefore the preference for keeping the zoom mounted. 

I'm a little torn. I love carrying the wider range of lenses (a wide or ultrawide and a longer zoom) so I can capture what I want, wherever I want. I just want to find the "right way" for _me_ to carry them. The BR strap isn't terrible. I actually quite like it when I'm not in an aggressive climbing situation or wearing a hydration or other pack - for example, when simply out walking a trail that doesn't have a lot of obstacles or scrambling challenges. But once I get into a climbing situation or longer/more strenuous hike/climb something where trekking poles or free hands would really benefit me, I like having the camera very securely attached/stowed somewhere. Currently, my strategy is to take my coat off... put the sling back on, and then tuck the camera along my back under my coat and set the strap stops to keep it relatively centered on my back... It sucks. I'm not going to lie. But, so far, it's kept everything safe and sound while scaling what was one of the scariest things I've climbed - the flank of a partially iced over water fall... those rocks get slippery and you never really know if you're stepping into a pocket of gravel that has ice in it, or super cold water. 

That's where having the capturePRO and a safety tether come in. ORRR.... if Canon/Tamron/Sigma ever come out with a 14-400+ lens... I'm all set. 8)

I've ordered the CapturePRO's... we'll see how they work first hand when they get here next week. Hopefully it gets a little warmer here in MN so I can go out and really put them to the test! I suppose hiking on icy/snowy trails would probably qualify as a rigorous test though. ;D


----------



## candc (Nov 14, 2014)

I have a br sport and a br back pack strap. The backpack strap is fantastic. It clips to your d ring and on a low point. If you clip both to the same side you can rotate your pack around to the front with everything still attached. The strap adjuster works great too.


----------



## FTb-n (Nov 14, 2014)

I use two standard Capture Clips for two 5D3 bodies, one with a 70-200 f2.8L II and the other with a 24-70 f2.8L II. I do not use a tether strap. Recently, I switched the clip to a 7D body and was impressed at how it remained secure on the 5D3. I do, periodically, make sure the clip is still tight and have never had it loosen up.

The mount that secures to a strap or belt, however, should be checked periodically. I'm in the habit of double-checking the thumb screws. Sometimes, they aren't tight, but have never really loosened up.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Nov 14, 2014)

Okay - let me ask you this... Do you think that putting a lens (on a tripod ring/foot like the 100-400) into the capture clip even makes sense... maybe I'm over thinking it. I will have 2 clips coming next week. I'll do some testing... maybe I'll have one clip for sale. ;D


----------



## FTb-n (Nov 19, 2014)

mnclayshooter said:


> Okay - let me ask you this... Do you think that putting a lens (on a tripod ring/foot like the 100-400) into the capture clip even makes sense... maybe I'm over thinking it. I will have 2 clips coming next week. I'll do some testing... maybe I'll have one clip for sale. ;D


Good question. I use the collar on my 70-200 with a monopod for figure skating, so I keep a Manfrotto clip in it. Generally, however, I prefer to leave the collar home. I suspect the clip on the body will work better. The lens collar may be too centered weight-wise and prone to swinging.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Nov 20, 2014)

FTb-n said:


> mnclayshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Okay - let me ask you this... Do you think that putting a lens (on a tripod ring/foot like the 100-400) into the capture clip even makes sense... maybe I'm over thinking it. I will have 2 clips coming next week. I'll do some testing... maybe I'll have one clip for sale. ;D
> ...



My goal was to be able to carry the 100-400 (without body attached) while on longer hikes. While I do like having flexibility, carrying two bodies and two lenses on longer distances, especially which involve climbing/scrambling... just seems like extra weight for no real gain. I was thinking I could carry the 100-400 in one of the carry clips and the camera and the UWA on the other. I think though... I like the idea of carrying the 100-400 with the body attached and carrying the UWA in a pocket still etc. It's not often that the mountains/trees etc are moving quickly relative to my camera, so there's time to swap a lens if needed, while on the other hand, having the reach of a zoom comes in handy when, for example you come across a hawk or eagle etc. (6D - 100-400 v1 at dusk).


----------



## candc (Nov 20, 2014)

I do a lot of snowshoeing/wildlife shootng in the winter. I use a br sport left attached to the lens foot. I like to have an uwa in my pocket.. it works well because the camera is hanging at your side ready to do some quick wildlife shooting but if you want to do a landscape shot you take the camera off and the big lens still hangs there while you put on your other lens and snap a few shots.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Nov 20, 2014)

candc said:


> I do a lot of snowshoeing/wildlife shootng in the winter. I use a br sport left attached to the lens foot. I like to have an uwa in my pocket.. it works well because the camera is hanging at your side ready to do some quick wildlife shooting but if you want to do a landscape shot you take the camera off and the big lens still hangs there while you put on your other lens and snap a few shots.



This is exactly the setup I've been using... the BR sport on one side with the zoom and then the UWA or macro in the pocket. 

Given that I've dang-near smashed my camera on rocks while scrambling up sections of a trail, I think the Capture Pro's will give me another option when the day will bring potential camera-damaging hazards. 

I live in MN... the majority of the time the trails I'm hiking/walking aren't rocky or all that steep. When you get up along the shore of Lake Superior, we do have some more technical stuff, more hills, more rocks, more cliffs etc. 

I did upgrade my BR sport to add a 1" Kirk Arca clamp on the end so that I can keep the arca-plate on the camera full time for faster/less hassle switching between mono/tripod and sling. The great news is that I can keep doing that with the capturepro arca plates. Another bonus for adaptability/flexibility of my overall carrying system.


----------



## JPAZ (Nov 20, 2014)

No single good answer. Depends on what you want to carry, what's on your back, and how much "protection" you want to provide. I have been using a TT holster on my chest with my 5Diii and a lense in that holster. I keep the camera strap loose around my neck for "insurance" but the camera and lens is totally supported by the holster with the top zipped about 3/4 closed. This lets me bring out the camera quickly for a shot. If the weather gets ugly, I can drop the neck strap into the holster and close it completely and even put the TT rain over over it.

I used to attach the holster to the backpack straps using straps from Optecha. But, this required dealing with the camera when stopping or taking my pack off. On my last trek, I used the TT harness to hold the holster so the holster remained on my chest when removing the pack and was independent of the pack.

Pros: complete freedom to use trekking poles, good protection from dust/rain/falls, able to use both hands for climbing or scampering over boulders, camera quickly accessible.

Cons: can be hard to see my feet on steep downhills unless I nudge the holster to the side, need to bring an alternate way to carry when not on trail (I keep a shoulder/neck strap in my backpack that clips onto the holster for walking around town or campsites), in hot weather the combo can be uncomfortable cause both the backpack and front holster together are not conducive to ventilation/cooling.


----------



## candc (Nov 20, 2014)

For mountain biking and climbing I use a think tank belt and harness with 2 holsters. Crop camera with tamron 150-600 on one side and 6d with 16-35 on the other. It is very stable, no swinging and you have both hands free. Only drawback is you have to put the camera in the holster when you are not using it and it is not on a strap when you are so if you dropped it, its gone.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2014)

To the issue of holsters being a liability if you drop a camera... I use the Cotton Carrier holsters, and they come with these little straps and clips so that you have your camera clipped in, even though you're using the holster. 

I actually don't use them (I have a fear that I'd come to rely on the expectation my camera is on a strap, and then someday I'd just let it go), but that's there for people worried about such things.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Nov 20, 2014)

thanks for all of the input/suggestions. 

I have the CapturePRO clips in hand now. Going to test them out this weekend, hopefully. We'll see how it goes.


----------

